# no me ha llamado más



## spanish-rose

Como se traduce esta siguiente frase al italiano:

Nicolas no me ha llamado mas , estara esperando a tener un rato para mi aunque aquel dia me llamo por 3 meses juntos . Chica es que me quiere a mi y a nadie mas !!


----------



## sabrinita85

spanish-rose said:


> Como se traduce esta siguiente frase al italiano:
> 
> Nicolas no me ha llamado mas , estara esperando a tener un rato para mi aunque aquel dia me llamo por 3 meses juntos . Chica es que me quiere a mi y a nadie mas !!


Nicolas non mi ha più chiamato, starà aspettando di avere un momento per me, anche se quel giorno mi chiamò per tre mesi di seguito. Cara, il fatto è che ama me e nessun'altra!


----------



## spanish-rose

Grazie Sabry !!!!!


----------



## indigoio

sabrinita85 said:


> Nicolas non mi ha più chiamato, starà aspettando di avere un momento per me, anche se quel giorno mi chiamò per tre mesi di seguito. Cara, il fatto è che ama me e nessun'altra!


Ciao Sabry!
Ho un dubbio: in questo caso anche posso usare "mi ha chiamato", considerando che non è un'azione così lontana? dov'essere necesariamente passato remoto? 
Capisco bene, ma voglio sparire questo dubbio 

Grazie in anticipo!
Sandra


----------



## indigoio

spanish-rose said:


> Como se traduce esta siguiente frase al italiano:


Ciao Lissy!
Recuerda que según las reglas del foro, con tus dudas de vocabulario o traducción de textos es necesario que des tu idea aproximada, tu propuesta de traducción (aunque no sea por mucho exacta), y sobre ella los demás foreros podrán hacer sus aportaciones/correcciones/observaciones/comentarios. ¡Es mucho más enriquecedor y dinámico! 
En el caso de frases/palabras completamente desconocidas, sí es válido preguntar directamente.
Como te has podido dar cuenta, en este foro todo mundo tiene la disposición a ayudar y siempre encontramos las respuestas a nuestras dudas y preguntas, cierto? La idea es hacerlo un poco más dinámico 

Gracias y nos seguimos encontrando por acá.
Sandra


----------



## sabrinita85

indigoio said:


> Ciao Sabry!
> Ho un dubbio: in questo caso anche posso usare "mi ha chiamato", considerando che non è un'azione così lontana? dov'essere necesariamente passato remoto?
> Capisco bene, ma voglio sparire questo dubbio
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!
> Sandra


Beh io ho usato un passato remoto perché c'era "aquel" che rimanda a un'azione lontana. Non so, a me ha suonato meglio così, e se dovessi usare un passato prossimo non mi suonerebbe così bene. 
Vediamo gli altri italofoni cosa ne pensano!


----------



## indigoio

Va bene!
A me suona bene così come l'hai scritto tu. Ma avevo il dubbio solo per sapere invece se io usassi un passato prossimo, non sarebbe sbagliata. 

Grazie cara!
Ciao
Sandra


----------



## claudine2006

indigoio said:


> Va bene!
> A me suona bene così come l'hai scritto tu. Ma avevo un dubbio riguardo l'uso del passato prossimo.
> 
> Grazie cara!
> Ciao
> Sandra


----------



## indigoio

claudine2006 said:


> Ma avevo un dubbio riguardo l'uso del passato prossimo.


Ciao Claudine!
Grazie per la tua proposta  . Ma questa volta volevo dire in specifico: 
"Tenía la duda sólo para saber si usara el pasado remoto no estaría equivocada".
Tante grazie se correggi i miei errori. 

Sandra


----------



## claudine2006

indigoio said:


> Ciao Claudine!
> Grazie per la tua proposta  . Ma questa volta volevo dire in specifico:
> "Tenía la duda sólo para saber si usara el pasado remoto no estaría equivocada".
> Tante grazie per correggere i miei errori.
> 
> Sandra


Scusa, Sandra, ma non riuscivo a capire bene ciò che volevi dire.  
Pero una traducción literaral de tu frase en italiano no tendría sentido.
Volevo essere sicura che, usando il passato remoto, non stavo commettendo un errore.


----------



## indigoio

claudine2006 said:


> Scusa, Sandra, ma non riuscivo a capire bene ciò che volevi dire.
> Pero una traducción literaral de tu frase en italiano no tendría sentido.
> Volevo essere sicura che, usando il passato remoto, non stavo commettendo un errore.


É l'idea giusta, Claudine!   

Grazie


----------



## claudine2006

indigoio said:


> É l'idea giusta, Claudine!
> 
> Grazie


Grazie, ce n'è voluto ma ci sono arrivata!


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Tante grazie per correggere i miei errori. 

La succitata espressione non è sintatticamente attestata. Ha piuttosto una struttura "castellana" e si potrebbe definire un imprestito spagnolo. Non capisco perché, per una sorta di frenetico ipercorrettivismo, abbia corretto una normalissima espressione di Indigoio, ancorché colloquiale.
Un saluto affetuoso.

===================

*Nec spe nec metu *


----------



## nuevoestudiante

nuevoestudiante said:


> Tante grazie per correggere i miei errori.
> 
> La succitata espressione non è sintatticamente attestata. Ha piuttosto una struttura "castellana" e si potrebbe definire un imprestito spagnolo. Non capisco perché, per una sorta di frenetico ipercorrettivismo, abbia corretto una normalissima espressione di Indigoio, ancorché colloquiale.
> Un saluto affettuoso.
> 
> ===================
> 
> *Nec spe nec metu *


----------



## claudine2006

nuevoestudiante said:


> Tante grazie per correggere i miei errori.
> 
> La succitata espressione non è sintatticamente attestata. Ha piuttosto una struttura "castellana" e si potrebbe definire un imprestito spagnolo. Non capisco perché, per una sorta di frenetico ipercorrettivismo, abbia corretto una normalissima espressione di Indigoio, ancorché colloquiale.
> Un saluto affetuoso.
> 
> ===================
> 
> *Nec spe nec metu *


Non so, a me suonava bene. Accetto la tua correzione con molto piacere e ti ricordo che non c'è alcun bisogno di fare sfoggio di paroloni. 
E comunque "grazie se correggi" io non l'ho mai sentito. Forse avrei dovuto dire "grazie per aver corretto"....Chiedo ancora scusa pero il mio "frenetico ipercorrettivismo" e per "l'imprestito spagnolo".
P.S. Per eccesso di zelo hai inviato il tuo post due volte! Ops!


----------



## indigoio

Grazie a tutti e due 

Terró in considerazione ambidue proposte... il vostro aiuto è importantissimo per me.

Buon fine settimana!
Sandra


----------



## claudine2006

indigoio said:


> Grazie a tutti e due
> 
> Terró in considerazione ambidue proposte... il vostro aiuto è importantissimo per me.
> 
> Buon fine settimana!
> Sandra


Scusa Sandra, ma "grazie se correggi" non è corretto. 
Meglio dire "grazie per avermi corretto", "grazie per le correzioni".


----------



## indigoio

claudine2006 said:


> Scusa Sandra, ma "grazie se correggi" non è corretto.
> Meglio dire "grazie per avermi corretto", "grazie per le correzioni".


Ahhh! Ora capisco!!!
_Grazie per avermi corretto i miei errori (anteriori)_ 

Ma...
_Tante grazie (anticipati) SE CORREGGI  i miei errori futuri _?

Lo que quise decir en español:
_Muchas gracias por *si corriges* mis errores_

Ma non sono sicura della mia traduzione... suonerebbe meglio:
_Ti ringrazio se correggi i miei errori_  ?


----------



## claudine2006

indigoio said:


> Ahhh! Ora capisco!!!
> _Grazie per aver corretto i miei errori (anteriori)_
> 
> Ma...
> _Tante grazie (anticipati) SE CORREGGI  i miei errori futuri _?
> 
> Lo que quise decir en español:
> _Muchas gracias por *si corriges* mis errores_
> 
> Ma non sono sicura della mia traduzione... suonerebbe meglio:
> _Ti ringrazio se correggi i miei errori_ ?


¡Me estás liando! 
_Muchas gracias por *si corriges* mis errores._
Grazie per qualsiasi correzione (tu possa fare). 
Ti ringrazio (in anticipo) per eventuali correzioni.
De toda manera hay muchas maneras de decir lo mismo y sono todas correctas. 
Espera a que se pase más gente por aquí y pueda dejarte su opinión.
Y perdona por haberte confundido.


----------



## indigoio

Descuida 

Al contrario muchas gracias por tus sugerencias, son de mucha utilidad.

Ciao!
Sandra


----------

